

Show HN: Paywall Pass, a Firefox Addon - mmcru
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/paywall-pass/

======
eridal
and it's open source!!

[https://github.com/mmcru/paywall-pass](https://github.com/mmcru/paywall-pass)

@mmcru Many many thanks for this!

~~~
mmcru
my pleasure =]

